# "no photo selected" message when editing in Topaz Adjust plug-in



## Tylie Duff (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello, this seems to be my day for questions. Today I've started to have a problem which I haven't had before -when I open an image in Develop and then choose the edit in Fusion Express option I'm being told that no image has been selected . After a few seconds Topaz Adjust appears as normal and allows me to edit the image. However when I click ok after editing it seems to be ok for a few seconds and then I'm again being told that no photo has been selected , and my edited photo isn't pulled in to LR. I'm doing the same as I always do when editing in TA and am sitting here scratching my head wondering what I need to do to sort this, any advice would be welcome, thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 30, 2012)

Which program's telling you no photo is selected - LR?

If you go from Library module to Topaz, does that work better?  

And are you updating to 4.3?  If not, that would be worth doing.


----------



## Tylie Duff (Dec 30, 2012)

Going from Library to Topaz seems to do the trick.  It was LR telling me no photo selected. I'm about to get a new pc and am going to update to 4.3 then.Thanks for your help Victoria


----------



## Tylie Duff (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello, I'm having the same problem again. Have updated to LR 4.3 but still not working. Any further suggestions would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 5, 2013)

I think you may need to speak to Topaz Tylie - it sounds like it could be an issue with their plug-in.


----------



## Tylie Duff (Jan 5, 2013)

Will do Victoria, thanks


----------

